# Question about traveling



## Yosh01 (Apr 3, 2012)

Has the rule of what constitutes traveling changed in basketball? Admittedly, my basketball days go back to the '60's, but I was taught that one could only take one step without dribbling or it was traveling. Watching the pro's today, and even college players, it looks like they often take one more step than that. Just now, watching Louisville and Kansas a player was passed the ball, put one foot down, then another, then another, and then made a lay-up all while holding the ball. I see this and want to shout "traveling".

Did the rule change? If so, when?

Thanks,
Yosh


----------



## AdamtheFlyer (Oct 22, 2006)

The traveling rule is the same as it's always been. You get two steps. The first establishes your pivot point, the second is considered part of the pivot. If you establish a second pivot point by taking a third step or dragging the original foot, you traveled. As always you can lift your pivot foot, that's basically jumping, but it cannot hit the floor again with possession of the ball. 

What has changed is the interpretation of the rule. Over the years offensive players have been given more slack with spin moves, jump stops and jab step moves. Also if a player catches the ball in motion with a foot on the ground, by rule that's not an established pivot point. But sometimes a player will catch a ball just before the foot hits and still takes two more steps. That is allowed to play on more often than not, provided no real advantage is gained. If a guy catches a pass in the open court with a pretty clear lane, the ref won't haggle too much over a fraction of an inch/a second.

Simply put, the refs don't want to be calling traveling on every possession. The same applies to hand checking and the carry rule. If you called everything by the book, basketball would be awfully boring.


----------

